# we lost a good man



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snagged (Jerry) has passed away. Y'all keep his friends and family in your prayers. Tight lines, Jerry.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RIP Jerry. 




What happen?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tight lines Jerry.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

God got himself a good man. RIP Jerry
Prayers for his friends and family


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Prayers for his family and his friends.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

oh man..I feel like I got punched in the gut...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That's terrible. Prayers sent.
RT


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awe no! You know I just clicked on his profile last night cause I hadnt seen a post in a while from him.

RIP Jerry, hope your seas are always flat and that hook always finds its place. Fish with my Dad for me. Tight lines Jerry! 
My Dad and him were a month apart in agesad2sm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that is terrible news, RIP my friend.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

not good. always enjoyed reading his posts in the jungle. RIP Snagged...tight lines and may the wind be at your back always...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Prayers sent. RIP


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh no.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I enjoyed his posts, he was certainly adamant about his patriotism and protecting our country. We should all learn from his example.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I cant find it, anyone have a pic of that 100+lb Amberjack he caught


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, that's very very sad. Jerry taught me a lot out on my first floater trip on the Gulf Eagle 3-4yrs ago. He made quite an impression on me.

Jerry, you will be missed.

Thoughts with his family for now.

Kevin


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Dang. RIP Jerry. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> I cant find it, anyone have a pic of that 100+lb Amberjack he caught


RIP Jerry


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> I cant find it, anyone have a pic of that 100+lb Amberjack he caught


I couldn't find it but after all that event we became pretty good internet friends and were talking about a fishing trip off Port A - never happened and I wish I knew the man better. Such a nice fella.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I knew I'd seen that pic before. Thanks for putting it up here. That's the way Jerry should be remembered.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> RIP Jerry


You da man Jerry, I was trying to find that one too.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Duckbuster, thats the way I will remember him!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Rest in peace Jerry.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

We had Jerry come our boat once and he taught us so much about jigging. Before that we only tired it once and did ok and I posted some pictures of a tuna. He was one of the first to reply and start giving me advice and such. So I learned he lived on the island and our boat was parked in Port A at time. He joined us and taught us so well. Very sad to hear. I wish we had a change to fish once more.

RIP Jerry, A true teacher of fishing.

Joe


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

RIP Jerry. You will be missed.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang !!!.. I've lost another Friend...

Condolensces to the Family...

Rest In Peace, Amigo...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If anyone could let me know when and where the arrangements are so I can send some flowers to the family. Maybe the funeral home has a website? Thank you


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jerry was the one that took my under his wing and showed me the ropes on jigging for tuna. I didn't get one the first trip, but on the 2nd one, I sure did. Here's a couple of him on the TBB '06 trip, doing one of the things he loved best.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

RIP Jerry


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

*RIP Jerry(Snagged) You will be missed.*

This news is just Horrible,Not feeling good at all typing this.
You will be missed Jerry.

Richard


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Rip, Jerry. How sad!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Sad news for sure ....

Jerry used to fill my email in box daily and I hadn't seen anything form him for a few days now. I just thought perhaps he was busy.

I've done a couple of dozen fishing trips with Jerry and many of them were to the floaters. I will remember him as looking like a Bull Mastiff while fighting a Yellowfin or a big AJ.

I would sure like to know what happened.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Rest in peace Jerry! You were a good friend! You were a hell of a fisherman as well!

Prayers for Elaina and the kids.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Sad, my condolences.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Shared many a beer on the dock out back with Jerry on weekends. 

He was tough and crabby on the outside...but inside he was all heart.

Rest in peace Jerry.....we'll all miss you.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

STxFisherman said:


> He was tough and crabby on the outside...but inside he was all heart.


Although i never knew him outside of the jungle, i always got that impression!

Sad day! That Amberjack was huge! Bigger than he was! bet that was a good day.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wow, I am very saddened to hear this news. I always enjoyed his posts. He always stood his ground on his beliefs. I had a lot of respect for him.

He will be terribly missed....God speed Jerry.

Bo


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

RIP Jerry


----------



## old boat driver (Aug 13, 2005)

R I P Jerry


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers for Jerry and the family- I am honestly at a loss for words- it definitely hurts.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I always enjoyed reading his post. So sad. Rest in peace Snagged.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Prayers for Jerry`s family and friends. I only knew him from 2cool but he inspired me to
get educated and take a closer look at what`s going on in the political arena and our country.
We`ve lost a great one.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Hate to hear that. Prayers for that family.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Will miss you Jerry.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Take Care Jerry.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

RIP Snagged.

I enjoyed your contributions in the Jungle.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This ones for you Jerry






.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

I fished with him a few times, he would send me awsome emails, 
He was a Very Very Cool Dude
Im going to miss him.

Rest Im Peace Brother, 

I'll drink a few beers for you tonight.....


----------



## etan (Oct 12, 2004)

Rest in Peace Jerry. I'll miss fishing and talking with you. Lots of good memories and breakfast together!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm at a loss for words......The drive home from work is going to be horrible now..... I'm at a complete loss....


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Always thought his posts were well intended and were demonstrative of his love of God and Country, RIP my friend.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I Really Really hated to hear this! Jerry and I called each other about once a month, he recently had purchased a new home and called me to VENT about the neighbors LOL! I wish i had made the time to accept his invitations to visit him! RIP Jerry......you will be missed! Oh yeah, His emails made me Crack up and overloaded my Box!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

You will be missed Jerry.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

We lost a good man indeed. RIP Jerry.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thats awful. I tried to contact him last week and didn't hear back from him. He was a good man


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

c ya later jerry, i wish you would of murdered a few more before you left. theres a bunch of them out there we'll kill for you. my next one will b for you bro


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Rest in peace my friend.. 
Prayers sent to his family.
Tight lines Jerry. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

coastal said:


> c ya later jerry, i wish you would of murdered a few more before you left. theres a bunch of them out there we'll kill for you. my next one will b for you bro


Here's a link to the You Tube video of the 700+ pound Mako Shark that Jerry "murdered" ... grin ... that catch excited the heck out of him.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. You will be missed hombre. Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I never met Jerry in person. I would not have known who he was if he had walked up and called me a Libatard.
But I considered him a good friend. We exchanged email almost daily. He and I shared the same passion for our country's well being.
I am shocked and greatly sadden in his passing. 
I pray for his family. 
I just hope God has a big in-box 'cause he is going to get lots of e-mail for sure.
So long Buddy. Gods speed. See you soon.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers for his family and a fare well for him. See you in the next life.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

jdusek said:


> We had Jerry come our boat once and he taught us so much about jigging. Before that we only tired it once and did ok and I posted some pictures of a tuna. He was one of the first to reply and start giving me advice and such. So I learned he lived on the island and our boat was parked in Port A at time. He joined us and taught us so well. Very sad to hear. I wish we had a change to fish once more.
> 
> RIP Jerry, A true teacher of fishing.
> 
> Joe


X2 my young boys were on the trip and he was a true teacher, we all learned plenty. RIP Jerry


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

saw this on 360. this hurts. Jerry was one guy who would do anything to help you get hooked up, and his on-board antics will be forever remembered by me & many others. Jerry befriended me on my first tuna trip & I relished every time we fished together from that point forward. I have never met a bigger civilian patriot in my life. I sure hope he was bendo when God called him home. I wish I knew more. Please post with arrangements.
tight lines & flat seas, my friend. I'll see you on the other side, but I'll remember you until that day.
-Brian


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ah chit......


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Rest in peace Jerry.....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

RIP 'Pizza'. I'll miss ya.

'Hollywood'


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP my friend. sad2sm


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RIP Jerry


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

We lost a great fisherman and friend.....


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Irreplaceable.

Thanks for everything bud.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

RIP Jerry...I enjoyed all your posts. prayers for the family and friends


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

If heaven can be of our own making, he will either be riding the seas or on a real nice Harley.
I will miss you my friend.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Rest in peace Jerry


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Never met the man, but I feel that I knew him and always respected him: it's great that we have something like 2cool that allows that to happen.... RIP, Snagged...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*untill we meet again*

I never new Jerry but rembember him a couple

of trips out of freeport. Great passion for fishing

and our country. may you rest in peace-amen


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*God Speed Jerry*

I had talked to him three times recently. Jerry thought he might have had a light stroke. I called after the health issue three weeks ago. I to noticed my email from him had slowed down. He was very cheerful during our chats and very optimistic about a full recovery. Jerry was on my mind this morning so I called and his Daughter answered.

I could tell it was not good when she asked me to pull over she had something to tell me. My heart sank as I pulled over near El Campo. When she told me her Mom Elaina had asked her to call me today but Jerry had felt dizzy Friday and went to the emergency room. She told me the Doctors found he had major new issues with cancer. He passed away shortly afterwords with his family by his side. I felt as if I had been hit by a passing truck when she told me my friend was gone. It took me twenty minutes to get myself back together so I could call Mont and TJ over at the Tuna Board. Thanks for posting Mont and TJ.

Jerry was one of the best men I will ever know and a man I was proud to call a true friend.

God Speed to the fisherman in the yellow shirt.

Jerry has asked for a private service and any remembrance be made to your local dog rescue .org. I will post an address for cards to be sent to Elaina.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you Jim. That cancer is a silent killer. By the time you find out you have it, a lot of times its too late.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Rest in peace Jerry.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

RIP Snagged


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

A good man gone to early
he's sure gonna be missed

RIP Jerry


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

RIP JERRY


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP Jerry


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP Jerry


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Jerry was one of the good guy's for sure. Prayer's go out to the family.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*That yellow shirt ...*



jim smarr said:


> God Speed to the fisherman in the yellow shirt.


On our last couple of trips this summer I noticed Jerry wasn't wearing his trademark yellow shirt. I finally asked him about it. He said he had to retire it. It would have been fitting for him to be laid to rest with it on.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

RIP Jerry, I will miss your Emails and postings in "The Jungle". A true Patriot and you will surely be missed.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

We need more, not fewer men like him.
He will be missed in so many ways.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If anyone wants his wife's address to send a card, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

We were all blessed to have him in our lives even if we just read his posts and had no interaction with him. We have lost a very good man in my opinion. Rest in Peace.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*sad news prayers for his family an friends RIP sad2sm*


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Wow*

Prayers sent to family and friends.

Jerry fished with me quite a few times back in the late 1990's. Always enjoyed having him on the boat, he was the type that never beat around the bush, said things the way they were. And he almost always caught the most fish. He will be missed.

RIP Jerry- Keep catching the big ones up there in heaven!!!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

RIP Snagged. Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

R.I.P. Jerry. I enjoyed reading your posts over the years.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes we have lost a good man. I enjoyed reading Jerry's posts. We will all miss Snagged here on 2cool. Our prayers go out to your family and friend's. Rest in peace Jerry..fair wind's and calm seas.:texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers Sent God fishes too


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP Jerry.


----------



## boomerdawg (Sep 14, 2005)

I can hear Jerry now... "Ahh ya bastards! Get to fishing and I'll see ya later!"

RIP Jerry


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Rest in Peace Jerry we will miss you!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Snagged
Crabby Old Man

You will be missed


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

Within the first couple of weeks that I began reading and writing on 2Cool, Snagged (Jerry) sent me a welcome message. I will miss your posts Snagged. Prayers to your family. Catch a big one for me.


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

RIP Jerry.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Jerry was a super guy. He would give me green when I done good, and email me when he thought I said something stupid. Always happy to talk and give advice, even when he was wrong. :smile: 

Hope you are catching the big ones. I really enjoyed fishing with ya.

Perpetual smile, doing what he liked best...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sad news. i'm going to miss sparring with you down in the jungle, jerry. rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Prayers to his Family and friends


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

God bless you Jerry. RIP


----------



## acehead (Aug 22, 2007)

RIP..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I was there when he caught his big eye and there when he caught both of his AJ's ...even got vidoe of him being lifted off the big e by the CG..... Jerry I know your up there with a blue water rod in your hand ..... your memories will stay with me for a lifetime ..... gods speed


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

RIP Snagged.

I bet the fish in Heaven are in trouble now.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Guys I sent Jerry's family a link so they could see how many of us had been friends of Jerry the man in the yellow shirt. I am sure they have looked at the thread. I know the appreciation of Jerry's help teaching the finer arts of tuna fishing shown by so many made them smile.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That smile will be missed. RIP Jerry!


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I cant believe I just found out. RIP...


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*Thanks for the memory!*



jig said:


> Jerry was a super guy. He would give me green when I done good, and email me when he thought I said something stupid. Always happy to talk and give advice, even when he was wrong. :smile:
> 
> Hope you are catching the big ones. I really enjoyed fishing with ya.
> 
> Perpetual smile, doing what he liked best...


That top pic is me giving Jerry hell for railing a 50# fish. that was the last time we fished together, last year's TFF trip.
Good times!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

snagged  ,,loved his post also, rip bro.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Snagged said:


> LOL! You sound like I feel today! sad_smiles I haven't had any Blue Mountian in several years, my mouth is watering!
> 
> Ever had Bootleggers coffee? (Another I haven't had for years.)
> Use a four cup machine, use a good rich coffee and use rum instead of water. A small cup is great after dinner.
> You come down and I'll cook up some ribeyes.


 There are many PM's in my private mail from this man. I've copied them to a word document and stored them off in memory of my friend.

I never made that trip we talked about. It was at the time of the battle of Marjah. and after discussions Jerry and I had on line and on the phone. Two old men worrying about the coming storm and the aftermath of what it would bring
we spent the night that night - in two different cities, remembering the past and trying to wash away the feelings we had.
we were friends before this exchange and stronger friends after that. I miss you my friend - I miss you dearly.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*rip jerry*

THE SMILE SAYS IT ALL.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I only knew him here, but it was obvious he was salt of the earth...

vai com deus, Jerry.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

I can't seem to clean out my email. Nice stack from "Snagged". Dang I still think about calling him as we talked often. I pray he has a rod bent up there. I sure miss him.
I hear him laughing every time I think about him. He had a laugh that was infectious and uniquely his.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jim smarr said:


> I hear him laughing every time I think about him. He had a laugh that was infectious and uniquely his.


That he did and I bet he is knee deep in Tuna right about now. I think I met you at the same time I met Jerry in person, Jim. At a little mexican restaurant in Aransas Pass about 2 years ago. He was handing off an old rifle to me to deliver back to Houston. He had his two labs with him in his truck. I was looking forward to visiting with him in Alabama but never got the chance. Jerry was one of those guys you don't forget about.

RIP my friend.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Haute*

Yes sir I was there that day. I gave Jerry half of a cigar - remember. I only had one so we cut the Macanudo in half, both lit the up. I rarely smoke one but he insisted we both smoke the bad boy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jim smarr said:


> Yes sir I was there that day. I gave Jerry half of a cigar - remember. I only had one so we cut the Macanudo in half, both lit the up. I rarely smoke one but he insisted we both smoke the bad boy.


Yes sir, I remember well. When I get back down there we will have to smoke one for him.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

man, I had been outta town for a few weeks and then working the passed two pretty hot and heavy..... just saw this.... I wondered why he had not called or written in a while... condolences to his wife and family left behind... he was a special person for sure.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Just saw this thread. 
RIP Jerry.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just looked this up, RIP Snagged, you will be missed!


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Party hearty at Saint Pete's tonight! 
tight lines & fair winds

jb


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

RIP my friend.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Mont said:


> Snagged (Jerry) has passed away. Y'all keep his friends and family in your prayers. Tight lines, Jerry.


RIP

R


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

RIP Snagged


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent RIP sir.


----------

